# Most Undeveloped Muscle of People who begin bodybuilding?



## silencer (Nov 29, 2005)

I think Lats, and then Calves

I missed out Deltoids..damn, oh well.


----------



## squanto (Nov 29, 2005)

stabilizer muscles. ever seen a n00b try to bench press? they can't balance the weight at all...


----------



## silencer (Nov 29, 2005)

I've actually never seen a real Noob bench press, I remember myself when i was 16 finding it a bit wierd, I bet people were quietly pissing themselves laughing at me  I got the han g of it pretty quickly though.

I suppose what I am asking, is what muscle is underdeveloped but then with adequate training and diet builds up mass and becomes impressive and apparent.


----------



## Stu (Nov 29, 2005)

Traps + Quads


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2005)

stabilization muscles.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 29, 2005)

I choose quads.  Although I see a lot of people struggling with their chests.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 29, 2005)

n00bs always go way heavier than they can lift on bench, and the rep looks goofy as hell, even with the spotter lifting up 80% of the weight.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 29, 2005)

this is tough. most people neglect their legs. calves are predominantly genetic so ya can't fault someone for that. abs have more to do with diet than training. beginning BBers struggle with chest from what i've seen but have issues with other muscle groups as well simply due to lack of training knowledge. i can't choose.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

I would say traps...

Not legs cause I used to run, and my legs were not big, but strong

And not back or chest, cause I was in the Army and did tons of pushups, and chins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

Hams - Many people use the leg press and extentions but fail to work their hams enough


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2005)

I am going to narrow mine down to the Erector Spinae group for the simple fact that they are the most often injured/complained about area in the general population.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hams - Many people use the leg press and extentions but fail to work their hams enough


The same jokers who wear the baggie pants & spaghetti tanks,
bench press four out of seven days a week, and legs one out of seven?
Then take the weekend off.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2005)

If the mind were a muscle it would be #1


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm with YM and Dale on this one.  I feel the entire posterior chain is highly neglected.  

Usually people focus more on muscles visible from the front of the body and neglect the muscles on the back of the body, which I feel are even more important in terms of athletics and functionality.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm going to go with spinal erectors.


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 29, 2005)

rear delts for me wait how about my shoulders cuz they blow


----------



## Pizzer (Nov 29, 2005)

Im going to agree with one of the other posts and say stabilizer muscles. 
I remember when I had just gotten into BBing, I had a heck of a time moving weight appropriately because my stabilizers werent helping control the weight/motion. I am actually expecting to go thru this again when I restart my routine tomorrow after an 11week hiatus.


----------



## Steele20 (Nov 29, 2005)

rear delts here, hard to work them


----------



## Myztek (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm not sure what normally is, but for me it's probably my legs. Just all around. I always neglected squats and any type of leg work until recently.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 29, 2005)

hands down...its gotta be quads.

 next would be traps IMO


----------



## ps2cho (Nov 29, 2005)

Its not the calfs if you do any sort of walking/running/bicycling regulary.

I would suggest the lower pectorals, i mean what do you use them for in every day life?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 29, 2005)

ps2cho said:
			
		

> I would suggest the lower pectorals, i mean what do you use them for in every day life?


  Whenever you push anything away from your body.

  Lats/back in general get my vote


----------



## god hand (Nov 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Whenever you push anything away from your body.
> 
> Lats/back in general get my vote


Yep on most people u cant even see their lats!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 29, 2005)

I would have to say back and legs

I was one of those people just doing chest and arms untill about 6 months ago.  Now I really like my back day, cause i'm finally starting to see my strength increase.  Legs I still don't particulary like due to the fact that they are really weak and I feel like a pussy in the gym.


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

I'd have to say legs at least for me personally.  I just started working legs about 7 months ago and at first women were lifting more than me.  Apparently my legs are my strong point as now I lift more than most at the gym.  Legs went from skinny to being slightly bigger than upper body. 

Previously I just felt legs were pointless.  I didn't want to waiste time on them.  I was only concerned with my upper body.  Then I started looking in the mirror and I had these thin legs with a big upper body.  Made me look like I had chicken legs.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree with those that say stabalizers.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2005)

rear delts....lol @ stabilzers


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

The brain


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The brain


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The brain



Hah.  That's a good one.  It makes me think of another one though.  The heart.  A lot of lifters do zero GPP work in terms of maintaining a reasonable level of cardioresperatory endurance.  Granted, I feel it unecessary if rest intervals are sufficiently short or circuits are implemented, but still useful nonetheless.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> If the mind were a muscle it would be #1


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> If the mind were a muscle it would be #1


couldn't agree more.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The brain


 ...



...


----------



## slider (Nov 30, 2005)

has to be anyything below the abs.  There are so many people who loo like clowns wandering around the gym.


----------



## Incognegro (Nov 30, 2005)

Lats.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 30, 2005)

I have no idea how anyone can put legs.  The question is people who have just started at the gym, not fag frat boys who have been training for a year or 2.

Think about it, you use your legs every day to walk around on and most people squat down multiple times in a day.  How many times a day do you do the bench pressing motion?


----------



## silencer (Nov 30, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have no idea how anyone can put legs.  The question is people who have just started at the gym, not fag frat boys who have been training for a year or 2.
> 
> Think about it, you use your legs every day to walk around on and most people squat down multiple times in a day.  How many times a day do you do the bench pressing motion?



Yea I suppose it completely depends on the person, if for example they have played rugby/American Football/Icehockey or they swim their muslces would have been developed to a certain stage already.

On the average person who hasn't been influenced by sport I have noticed calves are always pretty skinny, a small minority have the genetics which make them large, but the rest of the people have large calves due to resistance training.

I voted for Lats, I just think in general its the back(As a lot of people have agreed). After a bit of training on the back a persons body shape/Posture/Size all becomes a lot more apparent.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 30, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have no idea how anyone can put legs. The question is people who have just started at the gym, not fag frat boys who have been training for a year or 2.
> 
> Think about it, you use your legs every day to walk around on and most people squat down multiple times in a day. How many times a day do you do the bench pressing motion?


 True enough. On that note, I'd say that most people lack strength in most muscles that can be very functional, but only through specific ranges of motion. Even things like overhead presses are probably very weak for most people. Obliques are probably rarely strong and I'd have to say the backs of most people are very weak. They seem to have the misconception that everything will hurt it and are afraid to put any kind of stress on it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 1, 2005)

I voted Upper Pectoral, but  I have learned how to isolate it now.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 1, 2005)

most under devoloped muscles for myk,,,,he has 2 his dick and his brain mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah u suck myk u fag


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 1, 2005)

Rear delts and lats for sure.


----------



## njc (Dec 1, 2005)

Its not calves

Calves are the most underdeveloped in regular bodybuilders

Some people have naturally big calves, prally just as much as anyone has other naturally large muscle groups


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Its not calves
> 
> Calves are the most underdeveloped in regular bodybuilders
> 
> Some people have naturally big calves, prally just as much as anyone has other naturally large muscle groups


 You can't really say he's wrong, it's just an opinion. That's a little like saying "No, your favorite color isn't blue."


----------



## silencer (Dec 1, 2005)

But IT IS DAMNIT !


----------



## gr81 (Dec 1, 2005)

> I voted Upper Pectoral, but I have learned how to isolate it now.


    

thats pretty funny foreman, your such a joker.... seriously folks, without a doubt its the hamstrings, followed closely by the lower back


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 1, 2005)

lat's then calves for sure..

im a newbie sort of not really... but i train all muscles


----------



## god hand (Dec 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I voted Upper Pectoral, but  I have learned how to isolate it now.


----------



## silencer (Dec 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I voted Upper Pectoral, but  I have learned how to isolate it now.



What about the inner and outter part ?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 2, 2005)

Erector spinae, rear delts and core.


----------



## rgrmike74 (Dec 2, 2005)

for me im gonna say my legs as a whole cause of my time in military ...jumps on windy days and heavy rucks and long walks have killed my knees. slowly  they r getting better but will take  a while to get my legs size to where it should be.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 2, 2005)

deff lats, calfs in some people but alot of people dont bother wit them either


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 3, 2005)

So are we talking about people who just started training....or people who are just starting to compete....

 For BB it is traps and quads IMO.

 I lighter weight classes the competition is always seperated by legs/traps....so I've been told by a particular judge.


----------



## JimDugba (Dec 3, 2005)

I think its more genetics that determine what body part is least developed. but if I had to choose id say lats and legs.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 3, 2005)

JimDugba said:
			
		

> I think its more genetics that determine what body part is least developed. but if I had to choose id say lats and legs.



i think ur wrong, most people dotn bother with certain body parts, i would say 75% of guys at my gym dont train legs, i once was with them but slowly im workn my way into a decent leg routine, also most people dont know how to target lats


----------



## IJ300 (Dec 3, 2005)

I would have to say back.


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 4, 2005)

calves been training for six years and i swear their smaller.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have no idea how anyone can put legs.  The question is people who have just started at the gym, not fag frat boys who have been training for a year or 2.



That's exactly why legs is #1.  Most noobs think they'll LOOK like body builders by concentrating on nothing but arms, chest and a little bit of back.  They completely neglect their legs.  You just don't see noobs huffing and puffing through a good hard set of squats.



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Think about it, you use your legs every day to walk around on and most people squat down multiple times in a day.  How many times a day do you do the bench pressing motion?




USING your legs and WORKING your legs are two different things.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 5, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> USING your legs and WORKING your legs are two different things.



Not necessarily.


----------

